# Anyone got t-jet parts



## Creations (Mar 3, 2008)

Does any one have a main board for t-jet jumbo 2 for sale?
us screen told me they cant say when they'll have more.I have orders sitting waiting.I have tried the obvious places , equipment zone, etc
thanks!!
Bryan


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Bryan,

What about calling Don Copeland at DTG (SWF East)? The T-Jet2 Jumbo printer was manufacturer by the same company that DTG uses to get their machines. It might be a long shot, but since it is the same manufacturer...it just might work. Good luck.

EDITED: Per Don's message below, they are not the same manufacturer.

Mark


----------



## Creations (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks i'll try anything once,


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually Mark, I believe that the Jumbo 2 was made by a Korean firm for USSPIT. To my knowledge, the only 7800 based machines made by our manufacturers are the Bullets that we now sell.

Perhaps Aaron is monitoring and can shed some light.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

I feel for you man, sounds weird that they wouldnt forsee this problem and keep some spares


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Don-SWF East said:


> Actually Mark, I believe that the Jumbo 2 was made by a Korean firm for USSPIT.


Don, thanks for the info. I figured it would be a long shot. Hopefully, this users finds a source.


----------



## Creations (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks guys !!
I will just have to look at alternative methods...


----------



## Creations (Mar 3, 2008)

> sounds weird that they wouldnt forsee this problem and keep some spares


all i will say is that it took almost three months to get a new wiper!!---
I will be personally stocking three t-jet "back-up" sets including print head,lines,dampers, any boards i can get.,white ink,encoder strips...basically three t jets...LOL
*dont get me wrong we have made our money on this machine...it was just alot of work.*


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Guys!

I believe the Korean firm you are talking about is called BUS Jet. Maybe they still have those parts you need!

Good luck!

Rod


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Dan from dtg inks says you can try CompassMicro.com , Hope they have it, its worth a try. He says it is for the 7800.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Creations said:


> Does any one have a main board for t-jet jumbo 2 for sale?
> us screen told me they cant say when they'll have more.I have orders sitting waiting.I have tried the obvious places , equipment zone, etc
> thanks!!
> Bryan



Bryan,

Give us a call on Monday. We'll be able to help you out. As for dampers, encoder strips, etc. for the Jumbo, we do have them in stock.

Harry


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Dan from dtg inks says you can try CompassMicro.com , Hope they have it, its worth a try. He says it is for the 7800.


More than likely the mainboard has different firmware than the standard Epson 7800 board. I know that all of our printer mainboards have to either come from the manufacturer or have an updated firmware installed on them for them to work. Hopefully Harry can help you out, good to see that someone has the parts for your machine.

Good Luck


----------



## Creations (Mar 3, 2008)

tHANKS guys!
i


----------



## Creations (Mar 3, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks again to all you that helped me out; we are still down, but i feel confident that we at least have somewhat of an idea when and where the parts are thanks to Harry and Joey at equipment zone.
also i wanted to be clear that i wasnt trying to bash anyone, sorry if i came off that way. i just wanted to be able to tell the " man " when the printer was going to be up, and now i can say soon.and i wont be totally lying.
Cheers !! as my friends in aussie say.
Bryan


----------

